# Training/fitness advice needed



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm after some advice about my current commute/training regime as although I am getting much, much fitter, I am not seeing any change in fat burn/weight loss. I'm 35, 5'10" and 210lbs. 

Since July when I started cycling again properly (after 7+ years out from daily riding) I've done 1500kms+, am *much, much* fitter (and constantly improving) but I have lost zero lbs. Nothing.

I have toned up my legs a lot, back, but still carry a fair bit of timber around my middle (I am not grossly fat, but I am chubby). 

I commute about 10km each way to work. As I am in Switzerland, I do a trail with a few hills etc, 80% on woodland trails/firetrails, 20% tarmac. Strava reports I burn ~550 calories a day on the bike (often more depending on the route), much more at the weekends on long runs (usually 1k+). I also swim a few times a week and do some gym work (shown as 600 calories+ each time on cross trainer, rowing machine and weights). 

Diet wise, I eat ~1700-2200 calories a day during the week. (At the weekends I am so busy with the kids, around the house, I often eat ~1500):

Breakfast: 8am, Porridge with honey, small bowl of fruit salad
Lunch: 12 noon, small plate of lean meat with veg or 2-3 small slices of pizza (I know, but it is free at work! ) with a small desert
Dinner: 6.30-7pm, maybe tuna with low fat mayo wrap or toast. 

Drinks: 1 glass freshly squeezed orange in the morning, ~2-3 litres of water throughout the day, 4-5 cups of coffee (black, 1 sugar)

This week I bought a HRM to connect to my iPhone and Strava, and find I have a 140bpm average heart rate on my runs, topping out at 160+ bpm after hills/climbs. 

I love to ride hard, but I am wondering if I am outside the optimum fat burning range? could this be one reason why I am not trimming down?

I experimented today to try and keep my heart rate average lower, but I just couldn't ride like that all the time!

Any advice on what to change would be very much appreciated!

Cheers, 

Marc


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, The first places your body starts to store fat are the last places you will loose it. With men it tends to be around the gut. From your post I'd say that you're gaining muscle while loosing fat and the scale knows not. 
Try eating 1/2 your lunch at noon and the other 1/2 between lunch and your dinner time. Also add a small meal before bed and make it a slowly digesting one which includes proteins. Cottage cheese with some berries is just about the best but there's many other options. This will speed your metab and keep it there, as well as support your muscle growth which again will speed your metab because muscle, or the more you have, speeds your metab even at rest. To get the most from this method you should try to eat every 3 hours or so. If you're not upping your calories by adding more meals you will know in a few months time how effective this method is going to be for you.
Then there's plain and simple cutting down on calories which of coarse can be done with or without the method mentioned above. From your post you say that your getting and feeling stronger but cut too many calories and that will change, so it's up to you to find that balance. Sounds like you're over that tipping point now with the calories you're consuming since your not loosing too much fat and feel fine for exercise.

As for training...Some will say that to burn the most calories you should be in that perfect target hr, I say poppycock. Because that doesn't account for how many calories you're burning after your exercise which goes way up with intensity, nor that training at varied heart rates makes you fitter which in itself burns calories, as well as helps you train harder.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

People seldom lose weight by exercising. You end up replacing lost fat with increased muscle mass -- net result no change in total body weight. You have a healthier weight with more lean mass and less fat, with same numbers showing on the scale. 

The only 'exercise' that results in weight loss is push-aways at the dinner table. The key is do not try to lose too much too soon. A radical starvation diet usually results in less weight loss as your body adapts to reduced caloric intake and your basal metabolic rate decreases. Exercising with an ultra low calorie diet may help maintain a higher BMR, however you may not be eating enough to maintain the exercise.
There are several different formulas to determine your basal caloric needs. Whichever you use aim for no more than 10% fewer calories.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I will tell you exactly how to lose weight!---EAT THIS EXACTLY (I lost 80lbs doing it)---

Monday to Thursday (breakfast is ORGANIC steel cut oats and Organic Blueberries), lunch and dinner eat organic chicken and wild Alaskan salmon (with ONLY organic broccoli and spinach)----NO FRUIT JUICES, NO CARBS AFTER BREAKFAST, NOTHING WHITE!!!! Drink water for breakfast with Organic Apple Cider Vinegar.. Snacks are organic fruit and Unsweetened Almond Milk (organic peanut butter also)-----

NO DAIRY!!!! cut that crap out...

Friday to Sunday for breakfast (whole eggs, ORGANIC)--lunch and dinner MEAT (Buffalo, Bison for lunch)--WITH Same organic veggies.. Dinner Chicken Strips with peppers, onions, shitake mushrooms.. (EAT ORGANIC!!)---cut out the pesticides and fungicides and herbicides in your system (THE GUT and Extra weight will go!!)---

ALSO drink about 1 gallon of H2O EACH DAY!!!---and NO bottled water!!!! ONLY Tap (with a filter system like BRITA)-----trust me.. I am like a decade older than you (same height) and went from 280 to 180.... small portions spaced out throughout the day..

----cut out the carbs, juices, ALL THE PROCESSED CRAP!!!--no rice, bread.. EAT ALMOST PALEO like!!!!---


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I realize the above post is satirical.

Just for entertainment purposes I ran it through the USDA web site Supertracker. You did not specify serving sizes or how the food was prepared, so I had to guess at some of the values.

Basically, the above diet as written is just under 1000 calories per day (based on my estimated serving sizes.). That is the reason you lost the weight -- not the food choices themselves. If you eat only 1000 calories per day of pure sugar you will lose weight (not recommended).

A bit heavy on the protein, but not bad. Light on veggies and fruits. I would reduce the meat component a bit add a greater variety of veggies. Add a small serving (<2-3 oz) of lean red meat very other week/once per month. If the dinner/lunch is cooked with oils you are OK on the fatty acids. If cooked without oils, add some more nuts/seeds. You are way light on whole grains. 

Mostly OK on vitamins. A bit light on retinol (vit A) and folate. Light on minerals. Add a daily multivitamin and you will have it covered. 

you make a point of emphasizing no carbs after breakfast. Fruits and veggies contain carbs. I am assuming you meant no bread/pastas. Because the diet is light on whole grains I would suggest adding some whole grain pasta or similar a few meals per week.

You also emphasize no dairy. Unless you are lactose intolerant or some other allergy there is no reason to eliminate dairy and a lot of reasons to add some to your diet. Skim or 1% milk is fine (1 cup every other day or so.) I don't like the taste of skim, so I make 0.5% by mixing.

If the fruit or veggie has a skin or peel you remove and throw away there is no need to eat organic. Conventional is fine for those foods. There also is no nutritional advantage of steel cut over regular oatmeal -- nutritionally identical. If you prefer the slightly different taste/texture, then buy what you prefer. The only difference comes from whatever you add to give it flavor.

No nutritional differences between organic or conventional grown foods, either. A lot of food faddies don't like to hear this, but the global science is pretty solid on that point. Some, but not all, organic produce have less chemical residues, however no difference in nutrition content. We are heading into winter, when the majority of our fresh produce is imported from tropical and southern hemisphere countries. Organic labeling is unreliable from foreign countries. Different countries have different definitions of 'organic' and spotty track records of enforcing the regulations they do have. Assurances from the distributor or importer are next to useless. There is also a lengthy list of insecticides and pesticides allowed to be sprayed on organic produce and still be labeled organic. One of them is BT toxin -- the same BT found in Monsanto's GMO corn.

In summary, the diet is close to the recommended diet published by the USDA Food and Nutrition Service, and the recommendations of other countries -- all very similar BTW (There is no multinational conspiracy of dairy farmers, ranchers, and corporate food manufacturers controlling the USDA and every ministry of health or agriculture in every developed country in the world. That is tin foil beanie talk).

Except add more calories.

The key take away points are eat less processed foods and eat a wide variety of foods. There is no need to exclude a whole category of foods from your diet. Watch the serving sizes and watch the ratios. 

A healthy diet can also include the (rare) occasional double bacon cheeseburger and chocolate shake. You gotta enjoy life too!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ride on an empty stomach, your body will fuel the workout with straight body fat instead. Keep the intensity moderate, or else you will bonk hard. Make sure you carb and protein load within an hour post-workout....or else your body will switch to catabolizing muscle mass.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the tips everyone - Lots of things to think about, and tons of ideas for how to make changes!

Very much appreciated!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Your rides are too short to really burn any fat, the key to burning fat is long a slow/medium pace riding, not short and fast. When the body is pushed too hard is will dig into muscles stores if your glycogen is depleted. As to weight loss, as another mentioned, you won't likely see weight loss as much as size loss, as when exercising the fat is being lost, but muscle also is being built, which weighs more than lost fat. 

As was suggested above, you're eating too infrequently, you need to split up your big meals into 5-7 smaller meals throughout the day - breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, tea, diner, snack - and make sure you're never hungry, your body will store fat if you starve yourself. Eat small amounts every couple hours so your body is only getting what it needs to fuel itself and nothing more to store as fat.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta say that there's some good post and, couch cough Dave, knows areally lot about foods, probably more then I'd ever want to know, as well as great, imo healthy, common sense acceptance/appreciation of all foods. No one brought up cycling/timing carbs which can be hugely effective for some. Also don't really get how some can be so strict and know what they want for breakfast 2-3 days out but whatever, I'm sure it makes your grocery list easier lol. Will also add that people start to burn fat or muscle and at different rates, and at different intensity levels at different times, but there are some generalizations/guide lines that can should be followed. Which brings me to touching on your training some more.
Your diet is pretty clean but leaves a few holes that can be filled, but your exercise seems sufficient to chisel yourself a nice physique. Althou we don't know the details of that training. Don't know your thinking on it now but try to base your training around this. When you want to build strength go in fed, and go hard but keep it under 50-60 min or so. In general the more exhausted you are after that 50-60 the more effective that emphasis on stronger/faster is, and of coarse you should have a few min warm up before. This way you were able to push harder/ get the most of your traing because you had food for fuel and at this point it's also used up. So this is when you do cardio and you'll start using stores right away instead of 20-30 min in as you would if fed. Always eat after exercise and it's best to eat within an hour for most, but for some think that window is much smaller.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

got rid of this post (hope yall read it..)


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Everyone here has already pegged you as a trolling bomb thrower who just makes outrageous and ridiculous posts solely to provoke a reaction. 

You lost trolling credibility when you went over the top with the pathetic Vatican/Area 51/Jesse Ventura reference.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

dave54 said:


> Everyone here has already pegged you as a trolling bomb thrower who just makes outrageous and ridiculous posts solely to provoke a reaction.
> 
> You lost trolling credibility when you went over the top with the pathetic Vatican/Area 51/Jesse Ventura reference.


Wow, cured cancer and baldness, what a genius, then I just couldn't read any more. Absolutely the biggest bunch of bs I ever saw posted on mtbr. The pics of the cupboards ? idk what to say but they say enough. At least he's right about the lack of satire, that's straight up psycho with some scary throw in.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah Yeah whatever.. I know I'm correct (no satire here)---

--No trolling (I just speak the truth..)---but glad you read it, now I have to take it off....

But really, I did speak the truth my brothers (you will recognize it someday..)

Say Damn, 247 was right...


----------



## Bulwyf (Sep 9, 2013)

I did read most of the post, didn't follow any links. But you say there's a ****-ton of illegal chemicals in Gatoraide, but you still drink it for electrolytes?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't read most of it neither. Didn't take too much reading to figure it was troll attempt and a bad one at that. if you really believe that nonsense i feel bad for you, and if it was so right then why remove it? Too bad no one quoted it, then it would have been preserved, guess no one cared enough. either way I'd guess it won't be long before we get another winner.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy sh!t that was an awesome post.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

why delete it, cause ********s such as yourself get all worked up when THE TRUTH is told... kinda ****s with your belief system.

Aint no troll bro. don't text or none of that bullshit.. I just state the facts, and hyrt some *****es feeling sometimes..

--I took it off cause when I keep getting email responses to my **** I reply (to a post where someone is asking for an opinion) ---and then folks bad rep me (pussies!)

---------------------


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dude. If you truly believe in what you posted, by all means put it back up, own it. Don't let a bit of bumpy road discourage you from telling us the truth.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought they got rid of the one really bad one..

--but it is like drinking tap water still (with a filter)---but it is still tap water which could have pesticides, etc. in it (sometimes you just have to ingest some things bad for you---cause I make the powdered Gatorade and with my diet, I need the easy electrolytes.) that is why I mostly try to eat 99% healthy at home.. Moderation with the bad things you have to take in.. I had an organic farmer tell me that the acid rain gets into his crops so they are not free of chemicals??

--but I hear what you are saying (you're right!)


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> Dude. If you truly believe in what you posted, by all means put it back up, own it. Don't let a bit of bumpy road discourage you from telling us the truth.


True True, but when soo many people get soo bent-outta shape, my threads get shut down (like this one..)--and I was asking something that I had 50 p.m.'s with people agreeing with me about this (but would not say it to mess up their rep points)---then the thread got shut down: you might get a kick out of this one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/cmon-niner-lower-those-prices-754425.html

I even had to delete half my posts (2 posts ago)---but everyone on here knows I ain't no internet bad guy!!---like I told Meat Head in the email he will get with my original message on it (if you are in Philly, you can p.m me--we can go from there, hash out our differing opinions in person..

because I have way to many idots get soo bent outta shape with what I say I saw Grow Up!!!---I will say what I want to (free speech, bit--es!)---just don't read it....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I do have to point out that calling names because they don't agree with you isn't going to endear you to too many members and really is poor form, you may want to tone that down a bit.


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Marc2211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm after some advice about my current commute/training regime as although I am getting much, much fitter, I am not seeing any change in fat burn/weight loss. I'm 35, 5'10" and 210lbs.
> 
> ...


Like others said, it's all about the calories. There's no real magic to it, just eat fewer calories. The easiest way to do this is to eat nutrient rich foods. Meaning replace most of the carb's/protein and processed items with vegetables. Cutting protein and fat are the easiest way to cut calories. Most of us eat too much protein and fat is the very caloric with few nutrients.

I agree with cutting the dairy. Not much nutrients in dairy. Calcium, yes, but you can get all the need calcium in green vegetables.

The other best way to lose fat is to increase muscle mass. Do more strenght training. It won't help you cycling but it will increase your metabolic rate.

BTW - Pizza is one of the worst nutrient foods on the planet.


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Your rides are too short to really burn any fat, the key to burning fat is long a slow/medium pace riding, not short and fast. When the body is pushed too hard is will dig into muscles stores if your glycogen is depleted. As to weight loss, as another mentioned, you won't likely see weight loss as much as size loss, as when exercising the fat is being lost, but muscle also is being built, which weighs more than lost fat.
> 
> As was suggested above, you're eating too infrequently, you need to split up your big meals into 5-7 smaller meals throughout the day - breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, tea, diner, snack - and make sure you're never hungry, your body will store fat if you starve yourself. Eat small amounts every couple hours so your body is only getting what it needs to fuel itself and nothing more to store as fat.


Smaller meals are inconclusive based on studies. It does work for some but it's not a silver bullet not to mention it's very impractical if you are to a social life that revolves around 3 squares a day.

The exact opposite is the warriors diet, one large meal a day, which too works well for some people.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Well, I do have to point out that calling names because they don't agree with you isn't going to endear you to too many members and really is poor form, you may want to tone that down a bit.


True, true... but sometimes you just have to vent (on fools here..)


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

Didn't read the post you're replying to, it's deleted. 

But a few points. There are many vegetables that are have pesticides in their meat. A good example of this is potatoes. They are sprayed about 5 times and the contaminants are not just on the skin but in the core of the vegetable. They cost next to nothing to buy organic. So, why not? A little research and you can find the organics worth buying over the non-organic. 

Steel cut oats have a better glycemic index over their counterparts. If you have the time to cook them, it's worth it. I personally don't, so I buy an old fashioned style of rolled oats. They take longer than the minute brand but are hearty enough for me. A better choice for breakfast would be a green leaf smoothy with some fruit, almond milk, ground flax seed, etc. 

Lastly, protein and dairy products are overrated. Most of us eat way more protein than needed. If you limit the protein you don't need the calcium intake. In Fact, many studies show that eating calcium doesn't equate to healthy bones. It's all about the acidity levels, exercise, and Vit. K...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Me getting worked up? Don't think you could muster the brain power for that. Simply giving my opinion. Is that only ok for you? Would like to quote some of your stuff where you got worked up but Oh, surprise, you deleted it, again. Also feel bad for you so find it hard to come back at you, but for anyone who takes the time to know me they can find fault in my lack of ability to not take a turn at someone who acts the fool. As far as meeting up with you I don't think so. While i'd sooner go out of my way to help someone, and struggle with not opening my mouth to total [email protected], I reserve intentionally using physical force against those who try that first, or to someone I'd consider a threat, and althou you're trying to threaten me, so far you are neither.
I know you also tried to explain but I still don't get why you deleted your posts if they're so revelating. You'd have to agree they're far from uplifting, althou on second thought that might be asking to much from you.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

well, whatever.. sometimes I get a little worked up from folks who hide behind a keyboard.. Just letting those folks know (I don't...) 

You would think folks who bike (get out in nature) would have more of an open mind (in general.)

but when I start up giving my opinions I get all these 'Christian Right Wing Nuts' who like to write things hiding behind a keyboard. I just don't hide behind a keyboard like most do when I post or say anything (and certainly not threatening anyone..) I just let folks here know I am very easy to find if anyone would like to express their opinions in person.. But that is just me. I'm just a friendly (outgoing type) person. Especially on my posts anywhere.. 

Also I have a 150 I.Q. (but never cared about joining mensa) but point in fact I fully concur that I certainly have the brain power for getting anyone worked up. 
I am also omniscient, omnipresent, and perhaps the most omnivorous practitioner of vocabulary since Noah Webster... but I like to tone it down when I post here (grammatically also)--but brother man, you have no idea.................. 

--but tell you what, if you don't believe me send me a p.m. cause we can certainly Google one another, get LinkedIn really quickly and you can tell in 5 seconds I have a plethora of brain power. That is why I am back in school next semester here!!! can never stop learning and get more degreed up....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I changed my mind, ban him.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

lol. thanx for another good chuckle,
You have proven that you lack even common sense and you don't think people are smart enough to see that? If your 150 iq is true, which btw doubt you break 100, that makes you an idiot savant from where I'm sitting.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sanchez, don't you get all Christian Right on me!?!?

But don't worry I am done replying (and MEAT)---I went to the #1 school in the Country and got Straight A's..... George Bush Jr. went to a top 5 school and only managed to get C's..... even when his father ran the entire planet!!! the very first election Sr. won himself was for Pres. of the U.S. (how do you do that??)

--So Sanchez, don't sell a (true brother of dirt) out, and Meat head, I am done commenting on this post (AND to the O.P.)---sorry about these fools (but try my way of eating and you will see the results you want)---- 

247, I don't talk sh-t, I do it (that is why in my off-campus college Penthouse here I showed pics)----I will probably be 150 when the snow melts here this Spring (just from the diet..)


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I couldn't be further from christian right so you're wrong on that count too. "Meat Head", yeah, guess that could be debated since i chose to converse with you. It's also obvious to everyone that you were the one who dropped in on this thread and started talking bs and swinging a stupid stick. Sorry again people for not resisting the troll bait. Hopefully we can get back on topic now.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay Meat, you just have to get the last word in.. Tell you what, how about I do right now (just shut-up) and get back to the topic.. 

The poster wanted to know how to lose weight (and I told him what I have done to lose weight)---question asked, question answered!!!

So let's see if you can stop tryin to get in the last word (just shut up) and let everyone else continue this thread...

--but something tells me I am going to get on here tomorrow and have your Big Mouth saying something... Sure you will prove me right again!!

--so fu'k this troll bait sh-t, I got on and showed proof (of how I did this)---again, response given.. If you don't like like (just shut up) and don't take my advice..

---Oh yeah I know you itching to say something (but prove you are the bigger Meat Head, oh sorry, I mean The BIGGER man and try NOT responding to me this time...)


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

247 said:


> Okay Meat, you just have to get the last word in.. Tell you what, how about I do right now (just shut-up) and get back to the topic..
> 
> The poster wanted to know how to lose weight (and I told him what I have done to lose weight)---question asked, question answered!!!
> 
> ...


Ok, at least this time it's preserved. Althou this isn't some of your better work.
So far just in the last few days we got, you're the best salesman, 150 iq, you know how to cure baldness and cancer, you went to the best school in the country and got straight a's, you claim to know the only way to loose weight and those pics of your cupboards complete with the gatorade you said not to drink and all that hard liquor all in a row and facing forward with emptiness behind them was priceless, you couldn't make thas [email protected] up if you tried. I could go on, but what got me going and involved was when you stepped up to another member and started waving your stupid stick at him for only trying to offer you advice. What's sad to me is that you think that people are so stupid they don't see right though this and can't tell that you have something to prove because you have such a poor self image. There, now you can have the last word because I'm starting to feel dumb for trying to reason with stupid. Some day I'll learn you can't fix stupid.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Jesus H. Christ, 

you just had to get the last word in (you proved me right)--and I see you are reading my other posts... Doing your homework huh, but just could not shut the FUK UP, could you...

It's tools like you who can't shut up!!! always have to get the last word in...... Good Lord!!!!!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

247 said:


> Jesus H. Christ,
> 
> you just had to get the last word in (you proved me right)--and I see you are reading my other posts... Doing your homework huh, but just could not shut the FUK UP, could you...
> 
> It's tools like you who can't shut up!!! always have to get the last word in...... Good Lord!!!!!


No comment required


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*poor self Image, Something to Prove..

You just described yourself to a 'T'.... PLEASE MODERATORS, MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!

he can't control himself!!!!!! --I refuse to respond to him again!!!!*

*is this Cartman from South Park??? SHUT UP ALREADY!!!!!!*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

247 said:


> * --I refuse to respond to him again!!!!*


Good, shut up already.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

247 said:


> *poor self Image, Something to Prove..
> 
> You just described yourself to a 'T'.... PLEASE MODERATORS, MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL, too funny really.
Are you talking to yourself, or is that one of the voices in your head? You claim you have a 150 iq yet you're making this way to easy for me, child's play really, or more like it's on auto pilot now, go easy on yourself there bud


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Dude can you shut up already?? YOU REALLY ARE CARTMAN!!!!

but reading my old posts, you really getting all 'Richie Incognito' stalking someone (and refusing to JUST GET OVER IT Already)--AND Stop It!!!!

$anchez, now who is it time to ban?? Dude is like a 5 year old (he just keeps going)---Can I get a 'Time Out' on Meat Head??? Good Grief!!!!*

*Take your Prozac, Dude, Chill the Fuk out!!!---you just keep going (you can't just shut up!!!)*

*So who is really the child here (cause Dude, you are like the Little Brat who always has to get the last word in)--I HATE those Little Bitc--s!! Stop it already!!!! *

*So Please, stop responding (you call me such insulting names, but you are The Biggest Brat here!!!)-----But little brats like you--you know what, I am gonna be the adult here and STOP RESPONDING to you, That is it... So go ahead, prove to the world reading this post that you are the insecure child, and respond to this..

better yet out quotes around it and make another comment like a 5-year old...*


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

You really are vain. I'm not reading your old posts. Just when someone says something way above normal as in way cool or funny like AZ and some other members often do, or way stupid and self centered as you do, it sticks in my head. But I will lay off because i do care about my fellow humans no matter how nasty they are, and it's now completely obvious how limited you are, and wouldn't want you to have an aneurysm or anything. Thanx for the laughs.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

247 said:


> *Dude can you shut up already?? YOU REALLY ARE CARTMAN!!!!
> 
> but reading my old posts, you really getting all 'Richie Incognito' stalking someone (and refusing to JUST GET OVER IT Already)--AND Stop It!!!!
> 
> ...


As you wish, but purely for entertainment at this point.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Don't worry Cartman.. I have to Respect Your Authorita...

We should call you 24-7, because you just DONT STOP>>>>>>>>>>>

You can't control yourself from NOT getting the last word (and trying to prove your superiority over someone)-----

--I should have read you name tag LONG AGO cause 'round and round' your (posting) mouth goes... It does not/will not/can not stop....... You just can't control yourself..

I seriously hope you are getting help with that (I am sure that has affected other areas of your life...) Your unwillingness to stop!!!

---and yes my posts were funny, but yours were very personal (and nasty attacks on someone's character)---you are the one calling me stupid, no self worth, low iq. etc. etc..

You are really a nasty little bully, aren't you?? Because you got real personal with your attacks.... You should go back, read what you wrote me (and change your nasty ways..) because you were trying to elicit a response from me by attacking me personally... --I just kept things light and funny...

and you can just turn on the tv and see that in today's world we have NO PLACE for such nasty, little bullies who like to attack people personally and WILL NOT STOP IT!!!

NOW PLEASE, do what you JUST SAID You WOULD FINALLY Do in your last post and STOP POSTING!!!!!! (but I know mean little bullies just can't help themselves......................)* *You just have to say something mean and nasty to someone else!!! *

*Sadly to say, I know your kind all to well Brother!! So I know you will be responding to this (just to be nasty..) It's just in your nature (cause you have to have the last word NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!!)---but this is MY LAST POST PERIOD, and I will stick to my word!! Let's see if you respond to this and break your word, that you promised from your last post?? But the one thing I have learned from Bullies for 20 years, they Never keep their word............. *


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

How many times are you going to tease me with you're done now and too smart to continue posting? Didn't that loose it's effectiveness already? How dumb do you think people are? Really, if i chose to post or not to it has nothing to do with you, althou I think you might find that concept hard to grasp.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

247 said:


> *Don't worry Cartman.. I have to Respect Your Authorita...
> 
> We should call you 24-7, because you just DONT STOP>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


Although I might find it hard to resist preserving some possible classics.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*OH MY GOODNESS!!! (and I left the good lord out of it this time)

5 seconds and you are at it again?? and then posted TWICE??

what happened to this: these are your words:*


> But I will lay off because i do care about my fellow humans no matter how nasty they are, and it's now completely obvious how limited you are,


*Your ability to NOT control yourself shows me all I need to know!!

Moderators, Please step end, It is the Only way Meat Head will stop!!! *

*This Brother needs help!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

247 said:


> Also I have a 150 I.Q. (but never cared about joining mensa)


I just wanted to ask:

How did you get so smart?
And is it possible for me to become smart like you?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Marc2211 said:


> but still carry a fair bit of timber around my middle (I am not grossly fat, but I am chubby).
> 
> Breakfast: 8am, Porridge with honey, small bowl of fruit salad
> Lunch: 12 noon, small plate of lean meat with veg or 2-3 small slices of pizza (I know, but it is free at work! ) with a small desert
> ...


The "fat around the middle" is called visceral fat, and is the bad kind (as opposed to the fat that is spread all over) coz it gets associated with all kinds of metabolic malaise like diabetes, etc. In short, I think you have too much sugar and carbs in your diet.

Look at your breakfast: pretty much all starch and sugar
lunch - more or less ok by me
dinner: what is low fat mayo? Whatever it is, it probably contains unhealthy oils anyway.
orange juice - mostly sugar

IMHO you should replace the carbs and sugars with more vegetables, meats, healthy fats like avocado, olive, fish fats, coconut, etc.

My personal preference is paleo style diet. Doing that, it got me down to 150 lbs from 175. Then from 150-140 I did the reduced eating window intermittent fasting stuff. But I would hold off on the intermittent fasting unless you plateau on the paleo diet.

Paleo / intermittent fasting / interval work is part of the "ancestral eating / lifestyle" school of thought, FYI. It may also require you to go barefoot or wear the minimalist style shoes like Vibram 5 fingers.

Meat and I don't agree on matters of eating frequency, but oh well.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

beanbag said:


> Meat and I don't agree on matters of eating frequency, but oh well.


Yup, but I also can't deny that there's more than one way to skin a cat, or say with certainty that my way or yours will be most effective for everyone. Think the more active your lifestyle the more likely you are to find eating smaller more often works better. You try different things and see what works. Your ways for me work for a few weeks and then it all falls apart. I will agree that replacing sugars and starches with veggies is good, but I also believe your body adjusts so make those changes gradually as your progress slows to get the most benefit, as well as to avoid that bonking feeling that effects training.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> maybe tuna with low fat mayo


Stay away from all the 'diet' (Cokes), 'fat free' anything's.. they all contain other stuff you do not want to ingest!

but I am sure if you wrote down everthing you consume that sugar (and excess carbs) would be the culprit.. cut out all fruit juices! have some water and organic apple-cider vinegar instead (or squeeze a lemon in), start cleaning out your system to get rid of flab.

But I say cut the conventional crap out! go as organic as possible because look at how many kids are developing early these days (and sure it is all the hormones, chemicals in the conventional food..)

--not too mention all the cancer and other diseases that seem to be growing here in America especially (where certain food additives are allowed to be in this food here!)


----------



## Poe4soul (Nov 18, 2012)

beanbag said:


> The "fat around the middle" is called visceral fat.


That is a bit general for me. Some body types stores more fat around mid section but isn't visceral fat. It's the same complaint I have with BMI.



beanbag said:


> Look at your breakfast: pretty much all starch and sugar


Agreed here but would say all of the diet is very nutrient poor for the most part. It you want to diet without the feeling of being tortured, you have to eat nutrient rich foods like dark leafy greens and cruciferous vegetables. I would up the quantity of vege's and add some fruit. I'd also replace some of the animal based protein with plant based protein. As for fat, if you are losing weight you can cut way back on the fat. Your body has it's own fat being consumed. Unless you are seriously putting on muscle, you don't need the quantity of protein most people, even fit people, consume if you have a healthy diet of very little to no processed foods.

Like some other people posted here, if you want to learn the science of losing weight, turn to the competitive bodybuilders. They've tried it all. Some bro science mixed in with real science. Just remember they are going to recommend mass amounts of protein, but they are also trying to build mass amounts of muscle. Most of us don't fall into that equation.

Again, up your antioxidants. They are natural defenses.


----------

